# Another cold blow.



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I was looking at the weather & noticed another front coming. Said its gonna freeze here.
I got the itch but its always a challenge to figure out when to plant up here. Here's last April here. Guess, I'll just keep pulling weeds & trying to improve my soil for awhile.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Forecast for 36 deg here Monday night...not nearly as bad as the last one (28 deg).

Won't be long now.

Was that picture April 5 last year? It froze here on that date last year...snowed on April 15 three or four years ago.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

During coffee this morning, the 'old timers' said that we will have hard frosts in April & told me to hold off planting.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Forecast for 36 deg here Monday night...not nearly as bad as the last one (28 deg).
> 
> Won't be long now.
> 
> Was that picture April 5 last year? It froze here on that date last year...snowed on April 15 three or four years ago.


Yes, your correct. It stunned my plants & killed some. They never seemed to recover. Got maters but it wasn't the yield I wanted.
I'm sitting on my hands Ranch. I planted April 19th one year & it was the best garden to date. I mean everything grew. My small garden then was packed full of everything. I was crawling on my knees picking veggies. LOL!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Learned my lesson after last year and replanted twice. Neighbor always waits till 2nd week of March and never has problems.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I just can't stand itâ€¦â€¦.im too impatient!
I always figure I will just replant if I have too!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Mikey, If your gardens not real big try & cover it. I can't afford to replant my gardens. I need a greenhouse. Its always challenging to figure out when to plant after winter. 
I'm really not even ready to plant. You really never know. A few days ago it was nice & warm. Then the next day its freezing.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Holy moley did I read this right 25 tonight.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

w_r_ranch said:


> During coffee this morning, the 'old timers' said that we will have hard frosts in April & told me to hold off planting.


You mean oldER timers, they must have heard the same 'thunder' I heard 3 times in Feb.....WW


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

At 6:02 this morning,a mighty north wind hit our house waking me up with things popping in the walls,and is already colder than a witches.Better bring the brass monkey in tonight fellers.This one will probably wipe out the rest of my onions and cabbage.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

LOL Walter!!! I begrudgingly have to admit that you are correct... although these guys still consider me to be a 'young'in' that needs guidance & sage advice. Great bunch for sure.

Forecast for the low tonight keeps getting revised downwards, now they're saying 27 here. I'll be glad when it moves on, I hate being cooped up in the house. Guess I'll have to bring some more firewood up to the house this morning.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Rubberback said:


> Holy moley did I read this right 25 tonight.


I see 30 for your area.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Its just a couple of hours away from my place now...and the predictions are all over the place. 

Time to cover some tender seedlings....and feed the livestock.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

It's sleeting here right now.


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

Lower 20's for Monday morning in Round Rock with chance of freezing rain or snow and rain mix. Pretty much the same for Tuesday morning but each forecast I check is different. Meadowlark, my livestock has been fed...birds and squirrels, I couldn't handle real animals. Moved all plants BACK into the garage yesterday, wrapped pipes again, got some Crown in the cabinet, guess I am ready.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Reel Time said:


> I see 30 for your area.


It has been all over the place. There's no telling. It will most definately freeze. Probably for only a few hours. Its to early to plant. I'm still working on the garden. I get going then the weather turns. I put a side on my onions couple of days ago & now its raining. Yee Haw. 
Got some compost to move around & tilling left. Then another small garden to work on. Left the gate open on one garden & the chickens were tilling up my papas. Last year I left the gate open & little bugers had a field day on my newly planted plants. I almost had chicken & dumplings but it was my fault.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Its just a couple of hours away from my place now...and the predictions are all over the place.
> 
> Time to cover some tender seedlings....and feed the livestock.


That reminds me I better do that instead of waiting for the wind to be blowing 30. Dang well won't pump any water. Any ideas to help me fixs it. I checked for power its good. I needs some water for the birds. Also, hatched a bunch of chicks & I need to move them & they need some water as well.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Check the contacts on the pressure switch to see if they're burnt. If so, clean them with some sandpaper or a fingernail file. * MAKE SURE YOU SHUT OFF THE POWER FIRST!!!

*


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

w_r_ranch said:


> Check the contacts on the pressure switch to see if they're burnt. If so, clean them with some sandpaper or a fingernail file. * MAKE SURE YOU SHUT OFF THE POWER FIRST!!!
> 
> *


Nope!! No go!!Norther just hit.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

The front just arrived here. Went from 72 to 50 in 10 minutes time...

I just went & put the wellhouse light on, as well as the greenhouse heater on. New forecast is saying 26 for tonight now.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't know about your house but its fricking cold. The birds are eating like crazy. This could be a humdinger. Make sure your livestock has plenty to eat. I'll be up at the crack of dawn. Bad news is I'm out of chicken feed but I'll subsidize.
I just hatched some yardbirds But I'm keeping my fingers & toes crossed.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Pulled in my tomato plants (still in flats)....got 'em under florescents in the garage.

They sure were liking the sun and spring breezes....**** groundhog.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Cold Nite*

Sure glad I held out on planting ..Only got 7 maters in garden about 1f tall covered them for night..Its 41 deg and its only 7:25 in ev and front only blew in a lil over hour ago..(One of those years)


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

SwampRat said:


> Pulled in my tomato plants (still in flats)....got 'em under florescents in the garage.
> 
> They sure were liking the sun and spring breezes....**** groundhog.


Yup! You done good. Dang winter won't quit. The plants do good till we get this.Must be a new hog. Hill learn. LOL!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

cva34 said:


> Sure glad I held out on planting ..Only got 7 maters in garden about 1f tall covered them for night..Its 41 deg and its only 7:25 in ev and front only blew in a lil over hour ago..(One of those years)


Its cold. I'm feeling it this go around. Might be awhile till I plant.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

30 right now... feels a lot colder with a 15 MPH wind blowing across the tank. BRRR

Newest forecast is saying 25 for tonight now...


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

28 now. I going to bed...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I have no idea HOW cold but its toooo cold to worry about my garden, one good thing is NOW I can go kill another pig or 2 with this N wind....WW


----------



## captinharry (Dec 31, 2004)

*5 am SW Houston*

28* blowing a good 20mph & mist
58 tomato starts 6-8" in garage, sure was tempted to plant the last few days, some benefit to being lazy & slow
Real question is this the last for the year ??


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ouch 29.8 at 0700 mon morn..Sorry guys if you had taters/squash/beans/cukes/maters/peppers planted and up and not covered....Corn might make it/no bets


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep, second freeze for my potatoes...fortunately they can handle it well. 

26 deg. here this morning...brrrr


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

23.5 was the low. The wind is still a steady 19 MPH here, wind chill is 14. 

Even the dogs did not dilly-dally when I took them out this morning. It was cold & windy enough to make me think of No. Dakota...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

22 & howling wind & broken water well to boot. Life is grand. LOL! I bought some gallon water to flush the head & water the birds. Nothing like day old chicks & cold weather. I got em in my brooder room its got a heater but exspensive to run window unit. I wrapped their cage with a blanket. Been checking on them. Lost one the others are under my heat source which I can't see them & they won't come out.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Hope I got enough firewood to last the next 48 hours... it's not over here.

Monday Night: Mainly cloudy this evening. Then a mix of wintry precipitation expected overnight. Low 32F. Winds N at 10 to 15 mph. *Chance of precip 90%. 1 to 3 inches of snow and ice expected*.

Tuesday: A wintry mix in the morning will give way to partly cloudy skies in the afternoon. High near 45F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precip 90%. *Snow and ice accumulations around one inch*.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

sure glad i have held off on the planting down here in southeast texas it was 30 degrees here with the wind howling


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

w_r_ranch said:


> Hope I got enough firewood to last the next 48 hours... it's not over here.
> 
> ....


 I've suddenly gone from having too much hay, to not enough. My neighbors are crying for hay and I've let them have too many bales. Have to hold on to the last of mine now to make it to April.

Its 10:00 am and the temp still 29 deg. Tough weather system.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Still freezing & the dang breaker flipped & the iddy biddies were without heat. Hope I caught it in time. Seems we are all struggling through this blow.I wish I had not hatched. I use to hatch all winter long but gave it up because its a struggle keeping them warm. Another freeze tonight.
Its been a cold and long winter. Ranch, I think my wood supply will make it. But I burned more wood this year than the past 5 years maybe more.
I got the well going it was a capcitor for starting the motor.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Good deal on the well, RB. The old well at our deer camp acts up once a year & it's always the contacts... We too have burned a lot of wood this year. We ran out (for the first time in 20 yrs.), so last week I spent a day splitting & stacking more... now I'm glad I did.

Same here on the hay, Meadow. The cattle have been hitting it pretty hard this winter, more so than in the past... Hopefully we will have a wet spring so I can get a buffer built back up.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

w_r_ranch said:


> Good deal on the well, RB. The old well at our deer camp acts up once a year & it's always the contacts... We too have burned a lot of wood this year. We ran out (for the first time in 20 yrs.), so last week I spent a day splitting & stacking more... now I'm glad I did.
> 
> Same here on the hay, Meadow. The cattle have been hitting it pretty hard this winter, more so than in the past... Hopefully we will have a wet spring so I can get a buffer built back up.


Ranch, I hope it just doesn't go from winter to summer. I had to split more wood awhile back. I didn't stack it & its about gone. I know what I gotta do & thats pile it up for nexts winter. Hopefully, this one will leave us alone. I can't imagine living up north.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

28f this morning 5 miles from the coast with the wind howling. This is unheard of. It never gets that cold when its that windy. Beans and cucumbers popped up this weekend. This cold blast didn't hurt them, stunted probably, but they look ok. 

35 predicted tomorrow morning, cloudy and drizzle. I doubt it will frost??


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

*im screwed!!! Couldn't resist planting last week!*

Lost all my peppers, tomatoes, basil, dill, etcâ€¦â€¦..deader than a doornail!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Yup! Time to start over. Sorry Bro. I hate that. I've never planted in Feb except potato. I'm still skeptic to plant in March. Usually, late March. I'm up here & its a different climate though. Year before last I planted early March. Had a great mater crop. Just been a cold winter with no end in sight. My onions even laid over after last night. Greens got hammered I'll just feed them to the birds.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Lost all my peppers, tomatoes, basil, dill, etcâ€¦â€¦..deader than a doornail!


I wonder if the dill would come back if you cut it back? That's some good looking dill.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Man, do I miss wood heat...especially on mornings like this one. I switched over to propane logs in the fireplace...and its just not the same (not as much work, but not as enjoyable as wood heat). That smell is just the best on cold mornings.

Mikeyhunts,

I'll bet that kohlrabi is ok. Mine looks ok and it was probably colder here...26 this morning.



Mikeyhunts said:


> Lost all my peppers, tomatoes, basil, dill, etcâ€¦â€¦..deader than a doornail!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

juan said:


> Learned my lesson after last year and replanted twice. Neighbor always waits till 2nd week of March and never has problems.


Yep, sure glad I waited. This is like the winters we used to have I remembered feeding the cattle. I can wait. Sorry for all you early planters.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Early morning report. Ice Ice baby. Its miserable. The weather says its snowing all I know is Ice. Snow is probably next. Been getting up every three hours checking on the Iddies. Just heard the mouse trap go off. LOL Think I got him.
The dang breaker in my brooder has tripped twice & I would hate the little birds to freeze to death. Dang near broke my neck when I slipped on the ice. 
Man, I'm sick of this.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL...one of my dogs, a small warm weather dog, went out this morning and couldn't get back up the deck steps to get in the house....iced over. Poor guy is still out there somewhere.

Miserable winter.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sure glad I have held off on the planting, 32 degrees, with the wind howling..


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Everything got hammered. Worst front all year. That ice takes a toll on plants & humans. I walked outside at midnight & slipped ,almost broke my neck. Please, lord no more. 
Hopefully, it killed some bugs.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

This morning it was 30.5 here & we have a 1/4" of ice on everything (could have been a lot worst). Dogs didn't know what to think when they stepped into the grass & it crunched. Forecast has a 90% chance of more of the same... I hope it warm soon, I have stuff I did to accomplish.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Finally 4 yrs after planting 2 more plum trees all 3 are blooming at the same time and we get this......$hit, when I bought the 2nd two they were in full bloom as was the one I had in the ground, I sat the containers against the one in the ground for a few days before transplanting so as to pollinate it, I did have plums the first yr BUT they havn't bloomed at the same time since.....WW


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

We got down to 18 here in Keller Monday morn,and 16 where I work in Denton.All I had planted was 30 cabbage and 8 bunches of onions.Maybe some of the onions will pull through,but the cabbage is shot.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

What a difference a day makes. Everybody seems happier today. I know I am. Its still cloudy & in the thirtys but no ice.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Still cold rain here

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

No ice this morning here...and I hope we have seen the last of it this year.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

I think everything in my yard made it...my herbs were covered, stawberries look ok (first year). My Esperanzas got clipped with the cold air...green at the base. Hopefully they turn around. Bluebonnets, and Indian Paintbrushes seem fine. Roses are roses, they will get clipped down in about a week. 

Not brave enough to start a real veggie garden as of yet. I had plans for a raised bed this year, but did not work out.


----------

